# whats a good bow for a 12 year old.



## Tater93 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just bought a Diamond Razor Edge for my son. It is a great bow with a lot of adjustability and you get a decent package for the price. They max at 60lb. I saw one shot through a chrono at 60lb. with a 308grain arrow at 302fps.


----------



## elkpal (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope he will try the new Mission Craze before he makes a purchase...new bow for 2011 has amazing adjustment for the growing youth...MSRP $299
Hope this helps
Thanks


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Mission Maniac is more of an intermediate bow with great adjustability. My 13 year old daughter has been shooting one for about 6 months now and I don't have anything bad to say about it. It is one of the
most quiet bows I have seen. She took her first archery buck with it this year.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

My 10 year ols son has been shooting a Diamond Razor Edge for 2 1/2 years now...He likes it and I like the adjustability


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

I second the Mission Maniac... I'm 29 and it fits me great. The wide range that this bow fits is amazing. I bought a bow rattler string stop for it and now you can hardly hear the release. Great Bow....


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I found by 11 year old a regular adult size bow (darton marauder) in the classifieds that was adjustable from 26-30 inches and is 50-60 lb. Im sure I can adjust it down further than that if needed but he is really too big for most of the youth bows out there.


----------

